# English Teacher Dominates!



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Score one for English teachers everywhere!










(Even though "High School" should not be capitalized in this case!)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Teacher had all the cards. Her opponent may be unaware of any of the several 'advisory sayings' recommending silence as camouflage for failings. Quite the flamign osshale.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sometimes I think "single and unemployed" is about the best condition a guy could find himself in. 

Then my wife hits me and tells me to go to work and I remember how lucky I am.


----------

